# Rabbit question



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi y'all

Our RSPCA is doing an appeal for rabbit toys. I have a huge igloo that my ratties aren't that interested in, and a box of ten wooden chews (new). Are these things that rabbits enjoy? What other toys can I donate?


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

I know bunnies loves places to chew and hide. Laki should come give you some insight, she bred rabbits for a while.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

If that RSPCA is anything like my local HS, they never turn anything down, a use is found for almost everything!


----------



## wolfiegreen (Jan 23, 2012)

They should like the wooden chews not sure about the igloo but may be good for young rabbits. Even if they don't use it for rabbits itll be put to good use


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks, guys.  I'll see if I can find some tunnels, too.


----------



## Bethydan (Mar 22, 2012)

I've known a few rabbits would just as happily perch on top of the igloo and nap on it, even if they couldn't fit inside.  And I bet chew toys for rabbits are in short supply there. And they're so important for rabbit care, too.


----------



## LionCalie (Sep 24, 2011)

Yep, Rabbits greatly enjoy wood toys and smaller bunnies can make good use of the igloo. Also, if you have empty cardboard toilet paper rolls you can bring those. Bunnies like to toss and chew them. The volunteers can stuff them with hay too, which you may have to explain to them if they ask. Not everyone knows the cheap bunny toy secrets. ;-)


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

LionCalie said:


> Yep, Rabbits greatly enjoy wood toys and smaller bunnies can make good use of the igloo. Also, if you have empty cardboard toilet paper rolls you can bring those. Bunnies like to toss and chew them. The volunteers can stuff them with hay too, which you may have to explain to them if they ask. Not everyone knows the cheap bunny toy secrets. ;-)


You'll have to show me your ways, *bows* lol I'll be getting a bunny in August. Would you mind popping over to my thread and telling me your thirfty ways oh great one. http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=102672


----------



## Bethydan (Mar 22, 2012)

Paper plates become frisbees and chew toys as well. :lol:


----------

